# Wy2247 European Lager Yeast



## PJO (19/11/05)

G'day AHB members,

this is my first post, been lurking for a while but got something to ask now.

I slowly been working my way through Wyeasts repetoir of lager yeast and I want to know if anyone has tried using 2247 European Lager. 

I'm looking to make some nice clean Pilsners :chug: maybe even a CAP with this yeast, what have you guys brewed and how did it turn out?

I'm a bit of hophead so hoping this yeast will bring the hops out, got some nice Saaz and Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (US grown).

Thanks
PJO


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/11/05)

PJO.

I've used it once. Made a nice pils. However my pils had a tainted flavour which I put down to finishing hops Tettnang (grassy/vegetal). Don't let it stop you using this yeast because it's quite good. :beerbang: 

Really showcases hop flavour/aroma as opposed to malt.

Warren -


----------



## PJO (19/11/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> PJO.
> 
> I've used it once. Made a nice pils. However my pils had a tainted flavour which I put down to finishing hops Tettnang (grassy/vegetal). Don't let it stop you using this yeast because it's quite good. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



Thanks Warren,

is it much different to the Danish lager 2042?? 

I have a pils made with 2042 which is currently in secondary but this yeast still brings out the malt quite well (grist was 50% JW Pils, 50% Weyermann Pils), I'm looking for something cleaner with less malt. By the sounds of it 2247 should be on the money  .

Cheers
PJO


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/11/05)

PJO

Haven't used the 2042 but yes, 2247 will give an extremely clean flavour. I'm sure you'll be happy with it. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## JasonY (19/11/05)

PJO, while I have only tried a couple of lager yeasts I am currently using 2247 and it is my favourinte by far. Made a nice pils with 100% pils malt and some Saaz B, very nice. Have also made a helles type with no late hops and that was good also. 

Can't see me moving onto another lager yeast for a while, well worth a try.


----------



## Aaron (20/11/05)

I'm far from being an expert on lagers but I have used this yeast. The beer I made with it came out very well and I was very happy with it. It does give a nice clean taste and really does promote the hop flavours.

I did ferment within the reccomended ranges and lagered for four weeks so I'm sure that helped.


----------



## PJO (20/11/05)

Thanks fellas,

sounds like its the yeast I'm after, will brew a pils with it next weekend and report back

Cheers,
PJO


----------



## therook (26/10/09)

Just giving this thread a bump to see if there are any new opinions to this yeast.

Thinking of giving it a go

Rook


----------



## NickB (26/10/09)

Just got a pack of this last week - keen to give it a go in a pils or a CAP. Will report back once I have time to brew something (moving house, and then Xmas Swap!)

Cheers


----------



## therook (26/10/09)

NickB said:


> Just got a pack of this last week - keen to give it a go in a pils or a CAP. Will report back once I have time to brew something (moving house, and then Xmas Swap!)
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Nick, i'd be very interested to see what you think as it looks like an all round lager/Pilsner yeast

Rook


----------



## BoilerBoy (26/10/09)

Just got some of this myself, it was the first liquid yeast I ever used nearly 5 years ago now and there was no turning back after that. I wasn't doing AG at that stage but I do remember how crisp and clean it was.

Got a Dortmunder Export in mind,

Cheers,
BB


----------



## NickB (26/10/09)

Was looking for a similar end result to S-189 as this has been the lager yeast used in most of my lagers. Have Wy2001 in the fridge to have a go with as well. Just need to split the pack (I just split into 10 test tubes), then culture up a starter.

Cheers


----------



## therook (10/5/10)

NickB said:


> Was looking for a similar end result to S-189 as this has been the lager yeast used in most of my lagers. Have Wy2001 in the fridge to have a go with as well. Just need to split the pack (I just split into 10 test tubes), then culture up a starter.
> 
> Cheers



Giving this thread a bump to see if there are any more reports on this yeast.

Nick???

Rook


----------



## NickB (10/5/10)

Nope, smack pack still in the fridge. Have been working through my remaining dry yeast packs. This one is definitely on the cards though. Will be doing my Pils again soon, a double batch, and trying this and WY2001 to see if there's any difference....

Cheers


----------



## razz (10/5/10)

I used it a few months back rook. I mad a CAP with it and got 74%attenuation. As some have said nice clean flavour that showed the 25% flaked maize early after kegging and then the flavour smoothed out over 4-8 weeks.


----------



## therook (10/5/10)

I look forward to your outcome Nick, keep me posted.

Razz, thats sounds like you go great results with this yeast.

Rook


----------

